# Conker Live and Reloaded Issue



## Prior22 (Nov 9, 2013)

I finished copying Conker Live and Reloaded to my softmodded xbox.  When attempting to load the game I received the following flickering logo screen problem:  

I then attempted to play the game via the actual disc and the same issue occurred.  Is this a known issue with softmodded xbox's?  And what can I possibly do to fix the problem?  Thanks.

PS:  When attempting to load NFL 2k5 the same lack of loading progress occurs (both with disc and on hard drive).  No other games have any problems.  Both of these though are dual layered games.  No other games I have are this big.  Is there some sort of dual layer fix that needs to be applied?


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 9, 2013)

Are their backups?
Are the HDD extracts you have of those games from the backups?

If so then it's your disc.
Either purchase a legit one (their cheap anyway) or FTP into your xbox and copy the gamefiles to the gamefolder.


----------



## Prior22 (Nov 9, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Are their backups?
> Are the HDD extracts you have of those games from the backups?
> 
> If so then it's your disc.
> Either purchase a legit one (their cheap anyway) or FTP into your xbox and copy the gamefiles to the gamefolder.


 
These are the actual discs, not backup discs.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 9, 2013)

Hmm odd.
Did you try booting to the MS dash and booting the game from there?
IE. skipping the loading of the softmod?


Do you perhaps have access to an exploited savegame on a Memory unit and a exploitable game or have a modchip installed?
If so then you can try reverting your original dash (see if the issue still occurs) and rehack the entire xbox if needed.


----------



## Prior22 (Nov 9, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Hmm odd.
> Did you try booting to the MS dash and booting the game from there?
> IE. skipping the loading of the softmod?
> 
> ...


 
I just booted the console with the game already inside and received the same flashing screen.  I just find it odd that the only two games which wont work are the only two dual layered games I have.  Is there any history of an issue like that occurring?


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 9, 2013)

Only other thing I can say is that your DVD drive is slowly dying.

I haven't had that issue you're having ever.


----------



## Prior22 (Nov 9, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Only other thing I can say is that your DVD drive is slowly dying.
> 
> I haven't had that issue you're having ever.


 
Well that wouldn't explain the games not working via the hard drive. It just seems odd to me that of the dozen or so games on the hard drive the only two which wont work are dual layered. That just seems too odd of a coincidence.  Would you be able to recommend a forum with a dedicated xbox scene that might know of a history of issues like this occurring?


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 9, 2013)

Could be that those games aren't copied properly.
I'd say grab a backup from the usual places and test it that way.

other then that.
You can try Xbox-scene.
But I doubt they'd help...


----------



## WhoRuJudge (Mar 15, 2014)

I had that issue. After searching high and low, what worked for me was to delete the save folder for the game.
I wish I had the link for where I found it, because it told you the name of the folder.

Good Luck.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 15, 2014)

You can open up the MS dash or the Saved games menu in UnleashX to delete it.
Alternatively, you can use UnleashXs' Save game manager to write down the name of the saved file and delete both folders from E:/UDATA and E:/TDATA.


----------

